# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Logitech получила 10 престижных наград в области промышленного дизайна

## Labs

Продукты Logitech завоевали семь наград 2014 GOOD DESIGN Awards и три премии 2015 iF DESIGN AWARDS 

Сегодня компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) сообщила, что семь ее продуктов названы победителями премии 2014 GOOD DESIGN™ Award, а три продукта были отмечены на международной выставке 2015 iF DESIGN AWARD™ что в который раз подтверждает стремление компании создавать продукцию, отличающуюся превосходным дизайном. Четвертый год подряд продукты компании Logitech получают престижную награду GOOD DESIGN Awards, а также в пятый раз отмечаются премией iF DESIGN AWARDS.

В 2014 году победителями премии GOOD DESIGN Awards стали: Logitech® case+, клавиатура Logitech® Illuminated Living-Room Keyboard K830, динамик Logitech® X300 Mobile Wireless Stereo Speaker, мыши Logitech® G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Mouse и Logitech® G402 Hyperion Fury™ Ultra-Fast FPS Gaming Mouse, а также Logitech® Ultrathin Keyboard Folio для iPad® Air и iPad® mini, клавиатура-обложка  Logitech® Ultrathin для iPad® Air. 

В этом году наградой iF DESIGN AWARD были отмечены Logitech® AnyAngle и мышь Logitech® Wireless Mouse M320, а также беспроводная колонка Ultimate Ears’ UE MEGABOOM. 

“Мы стремимся создавать красивые и стильные продукты”, - говорит Брекен Даррелл, президент и главный исполнительный директор Logitech. “На протяжении нескольких лет мы стали многократными победителями престижных конкурсов в области промышленного дизайна и очень гордимся плодами своей работы, отмеченной не только премиями, но получившей высокую оценку от наших потребителей, подтверждающих , что мы создаем потрясающие продукты”.

Конкурс GOOD DESIGN Awards, ежегодно присуждающий награды за лучший дизайн и продукты,  организован Чикагским Атенеум Музеем Архитектуры и Дизайна совместно с Европейским центром Архитектуры, Искусства, Дизайна и Городских Исследований. 

IF DESIGN AWARDS награждает победителей, основываясь на таких критериях, как качество дизайна, отделки, выбор материалов, степень инновации, функциональность, эргономичность и универсальность дизайна в сравнении с аналогичными продуктами.

----------

